# wrinkly crinkly...



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

look at these lovleys two weeks old tonight thought i would keep it quit until they where out of the danger zone =]



















right at the start *feeding off mom*










hope you like two males will be available looking to be browns xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very very cute babies.:flrt: Well done Connor, Treacle and Quilson:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Very very cute babies.:flrt: Well done Connor, Treacle and Quilson:2thumb:


heehee they need names ((temperery))

im thinking pop bubble and squeek ?? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmm think this is enough??




























































































i know im OTT but its my first litter im exciteeedd and they are just sweet x


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

omg how adorable ^_^


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh Connor they're so ickle and sweet :flrt: Well done :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely connor :flrt: ... have sent you a pm  xx


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

theyre gorgeous hun


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

you know im laughin at this thread being moved into exotics....... yet it should really have been moved to pictures....... cos it isnt a help thread is it? i wish these mods would make their minds up where things should go cos its gettin right on my t*ts, one rule for one n all that


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Jacs said:


> omg how adorable ^_^





mrfluff said:


> Oh Connor they're so ickle and sweet :flrt: Well done :2thumb:
> 
> Jo





xlavox08x said:


> lovely connor :flrt: ... have sent you a pm  xx





Mush said:


> theyre gorgeous hun





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you know im laughin at this thread being moved into exotics....... yet it should really have been moved to pictures....... cos it isnt a help thread is it? i wish these mods would make their minds up where things should go cos its gettin right on my t*ts, one rule for one n all that


thanks people im so proud tis a shame the people on the hog forum dont think the same and can only crittasize :whip:but i know that i was ready and that i have done the right thing x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks people im so proud tis a shame the people on the hog forum dont think the same and can only crittasize :whip:but i know that i was ready and that i have done the right thing x


what have they said on the hog forum? i did forewarn you about the reaction you might get on there when you signed up hun. get on msn


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> what have they said on the hog forum? i did forewarn you about the reaction you might get on there when you signed up hun. get on msn


im signing in now xx


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> thanks people im so proud tis a shame the people on the hog forum dont think the same and can only crittasize :whip:but i know that i was ready and that i have done the right thing x


:lol2: dont exaggerate!!! I just read the post and all they said was 'you said you werent going to rush into breeding' (6 months ish maybe a long time to you Connor as your so young but it isnt in the grand scale of things) and some-one asked you if one of the hoglets legs was ok as in the piccie it looks a little short - thats not criticism thats concern. Good to hear that you did your research etc and good luck with them!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

animal addict said:


> :lol2: dont exaggerate!!! I just read the post and all they said was 'you said you werent going to rush into breeding' (6 months ish maybe a long time to you Connor as your so young but it isnt in the grand scale of things) and some-one asked you if one of the hoglets legs was ok as in the piccie it looks a little short - thats not criticism thats concern. Good to hear that you did your research etc and good luck with them!!


well i fealt around 6 months was fine

and fine but i will be cheacking the foot as the pic from my POV is - the 'palm' or fleshy pad side of the foot so i feal im just a little OTT and 'delecate' on thee subject... x

ps thankss x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

how can you say that? 

they were all thinking about your education and the welfare of the animals, Im a student with other animals and commitments and I know I couldnt afford to even attempt to breed mine so their point was that a young person such as yourself may not have the resources to care/breed and rear these. 

The attitiudes on that forum is nothing in comparison to on here! everyone is always very friendly on there, perhaps by starting off new threads on there saying that your mum didnt help or support you with anything and by forcing your hogs to eat fish based cat food didnt help.... Im just rather shocked you can say that people such as myself have been critising you when I have been talking to you on there, facebook and msn. 

The advice that was posted this morning with regards to the little hogs foot was not having a go at you, Faith was just concerned and wanted to check the animal was ok.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> how can you say that?
> 
> they were all thinking about your education and the welfare of the animals, Im a student with other animals and commitments and I know I couldnt afford to even attempt to breed mine so their point was that *a young person such as yourself may not have the resources to care/breed and rear these. *
> 
> ...


to start...

how could you put into consideration my personal financial life? for all the people on there knew i could be a millionaire or i could be living in the streets or what ever...

but how can you concider that and my age put together thats like me saying : "oh i cant afford the dog because im only a schoolboy that has no money... but im going looking at a breeders litter tonight"

if i wasnt financial enough i wouldnt have the hogs in the first place as they do cost a fair amount of money ...

as for the second highlited section

infact no im not gunna comment as im just getting to agrovated 

ps did i name you or faith or anybody no i meant that they wernt as nice a comment as i would like but i wasnt complaining as much as others - its an open forum i am going to expect mixed replies ... 


:censor::censor:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ive had bad experiences with every species specific forum so i dont go on them. i think this forum is definately less bitchy than the other forums, sometimes i feel with species specific forums its their way or the highway which i dont think is right, there are lots of different ways of doing things, and just cos you do something that goes against the grain but works and still has your animals best interest at heart doesnt make you a bad keeper, though i think some people make you feel like you are just cos they disagree with something. There isnt a clear cut rule for doing things with ANY animal, ive definately found that out


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive had bad experiences with every species specific forum so i dont go on them. i think this forum is definately less bitchy than the other forums, sometimes i feel with species specific forums its their way or the highway which i dont think is right, there are lots of different ways of doing things, and just cos you do something that goes against the grain but works and still has your animals best interest at heart doesnt make you a bad keeper, though i think some people make you feel like you are just cos they disagree with something. There isnt a clear cut rule for doing things with ANY animal, ive definately found that out


well as i have told you on msn will cheack them tonight make sure they are ok and btw im leaving pygmy hogs x


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont want you to leave xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xlavox08x said:


> i dont want you to leave xx


dont woriieee im staying on here and i use RFUK more anyway...

plus i wont forgive and forget ... x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

if anybody is a member of the said forum will you look through this thread and tell me where i state my mom dont support me?!

ANNOYED

yeah i said some pretty bad things but dont we all its somethinf that happens alot worse in other peoples cases :devil:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> IM OFFICIALLY PEEDOFF!!!!!! I TOLD MY MUM TO BUY SOME CAT FOOD AND SHES BOUGHT IT WITH FISH AND SAID THAT I HAVE TO FEED IT HIM AS IT WONT MATTER ANYWAY..... X x X





quilson_mc_spike said:


> I AM DOING THE HOG FOOD SHOPPING FROM NOW ON AND THAT WAS THAT





quilson_mc_spike said:


> i love the hogs she loves the motorbikes so thats that


on the post I never raised my voice or said anything nasty, I just stated what you have all ready put on the other forum and thats how it comes across, im not after a row.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

I dont want to fall out with you, obviously everything has been interpreted wrongly, hope the babies are ok.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> on the post I never raised my voice or said anything nasty, I just stated what you have all ready put on the other forum and thats how it comes across, im not after a row.





Amyboo said:


> I dont want to fall out with you, obviously everything has been interpreted wrongly, hope the babies are ok.


put on the other forum what lol? i put them on here first just because i was on here at the time so it was esyer ?? i didnt say anything about the hogs so there was no ''i told you so''

thanks have sent you a reply to your PM x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

lol I think were getting confused.... 

Lets just leave it at that


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> lol I think were getting confused....
> 
> Lets just leave it at that


aye we aree heehee xx


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

I dont want to get into any arguments with people, quite frankly i cant be bothered.
My comment was made simply out of concern for the hog in your pictures. It can happen that things arent picked up when your handlin them for only seconds at this age.
I think you over exagerated what was said and anyone who wants to view the thread for themselves and come to thier own conclusion can do on the pygmy hogs forum.
That forum was set up to help people and to give advice, which from me anyway is now only given from my own experiences. what advice people choose to listen to is up to them. you can give people all the help in the world but at the end of the day they have thier own minds and do what they want. Too many times ive seen good advice ignored and then people come back and complain cos somethings gone wrong.
What you choose to do with your hogs is up to you and if you think your ready time wise and financially able to support any problems that might arise then fair enough.
Im still learning as much as everyone else, animals are a constant learning curve and im always ready to hear peoples ideas and views, so I know for sure that on the pygmy hogs species specific forum that it isnt anyone in particulars way or the highway, everyone is there to learn and help.


----------



## puffin (Feb 20, 2009)

Connor - I dont get it.... I have read the post through on Pigmy Hogs & cant see anyone being mean, sorry if I have missed something please tell me?

As at the moment I think there has been some big miss-understanding, but if someone has said something out of order, I would / will (I am sure everyone else would) back you up 100% x


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Just been on the other forum. Have posts been deleted or did i miss somthing. Very sweet hoglets by the way:flrt: Thin k the one with the odd looking legs just pulled its leg in tbh. Looks fine to me: victory:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

according to admin over there nothing has been deleted, 

it looks like he has just spat his dummy out is all :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

angeldog said:


> I dont want to get into any arguments with people, quite frankly i cant be bothered.
> My comment was made simply out of concern for the hog in your pictures. It can happen that things arent picked up when your handlin them for only seconds at this age.
> I think you over exagerated what was said and anyone who wants to view the thread for themselves and come to thier own conclusion can do on the pygmy hogs forum.
> That forum was set up to help people and to give advice, which from me anyway is now only given from my own experiences. what advice people choose to listen to is up to them. you can give people all the help in the world but at the end of the day they have thier own minds and do what they want. Too many times ive seen good advice ignored and then people come back and complain cos somethings gone wrong.
> ...


right im not in for an arguement atm either but would just like to reassure you

the pis is not the way it looks i have since checked all the hoglets and the pic is showing the 'palm' or underneeth of the foot making it look deformed all there faces are fine and i just want to say thanks for the concern and advice x



puffin said:


> Connor - I dont get it.... I have read the post through on Pigmy Hogs & cant see anyone being mean, sorry if I have missed something please tell me?
> 
> As at the moment I think there has been some big miss-understanding, but if someone has said something out of order, I would / will (I am sure everyone else would) back you up 100% x


i think it was more of me in a stinking mood than other people and i took it compleetly the wrong way HOWEVER i will not be going on the forum again if i do it is because i have a private message you have my number hun if you ever want me feal free to text me my fone is being fixed as we speak so it will slide all the way up so i wont get it back until tuesday...

all the hoglets have now found loving experienced homes and i will be asking for updates and im making up a pash with their info and pics as they grow will also be leaving spaces for the new owners to add as they grow older x



leggy said:


> Just been on the other forum. Have posts been deleted or did i miss somthing. Very sweet hoglets by the way:flrt: Thin k the one with the odd looking legs just pulled its leg in tbh. Looks fine to me: victory:


thanks they are and yeah its just the leg facing the opposite way xx


----------



## puffin (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you were perhaps being an over protective hoggi daddy! :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

puffin said:


> I think you were perhaps being an over protective hoggi daddy! :lol2:


me too as i have said to amy i appolagize for my rude comments i think it was just me in a p*ssy mood x


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Why post threads in a help section if u dont want the help?????? It was your first breeding attempt afterall.

Congrats on the hoggies btw.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Why post threads in a help section if u dont want the help?????? It was your first breeding attempt afterall.
> 
> Congrats on the hoggies btw.


it was in other pets and exotics and then it got mooved to here tbh i just dont tend to use the pictures section 

thanks so glad they have made it this far they have all found loving homes x


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> * i think this forum is definately less bitchy than the other forums*,


That made me spit my coffee out!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> That made me spit my coffee out!!!


tbh i think i have seen worse forums and havent had to much bad trouble hmmm x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> That made me spit my coffee out!!!


haha marie, i know this place is bitchy as bitchy can be and it takes some beating but i definately think, from past experience that its a lot less bitchy on here than other forums 

can i just say thanks marie, cos you have got me laughin when i didnt think i would ever laugh again :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> haha marie, i know this place is bitchy as bitchy can be and it takes some beating but i definately think, from past experience that its a lot less bitchy on here than other forums
> 
> can i just say thanks marie, cos you have got me laughin when i didnt think i would ever laugh again :2thumb:


cat a laugh can be squeezed out wait till jack tells you to :censor: off you will be 'pmsl' x


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I feel that is really quite unfair about what you have said about the pygmy hog forum!!

You did say you were not gonna rush into breeding! Hence my reply on the topic of your baby hogs. I said something along the lines of you naughty boy!! You said you were not gonna rush into breeding. I did not say anything out of the line and nor do I feel anybody else did. Infact my reply was supposed to be quite light hearted!

You got your second hog the female at the end of feb. Your babies are two weeks old. If she carried for 35 days as most hogs do that means you had owned her for about 6 weeks before you bred her. And all the while you often came on the forum angry or upset with your mum for doing something wrong in relation to the hogs or saying how you had problems at school etc which is why I think many people are quite taken aback you have hoglets. 

I know forums can be bitchy but I am a mod on the pygmy hog forum and I have always tried my best to help people whether they listen or not its up to them, but to then find out someone is slating you on another forum really has hurt and upset me. I try to get on with most people and spend alot of time on the forum. I have even gone as far as calling vets for advice when someones hog lost an eye and they could not get them to the vets straight away. I have also taken in a hog for a breeder who could not keep her. I know other members are also as keen to help others and its actually one of the most friendliest forums I know!

I am however pleased you have a mentor as first time breeding can be so heartbreaking and difficult. It was only the start of this year when I lost my first hoglets. 

I hope your hoglets continue to do well.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

enola69 said:


> I feel that is really quite unfair about what you have said about the pygmy hog forum!!
> 
> You did say you were not gonna rush into breeding! Hence my reply on the topic of your baby hogs. I said something along the lines of you naughty boy!! You said you were not gonna rush into breeding. I did not say anything out of the line and nor do I feel anybody else did. Infact my reply was supposed to be quite light hearted!
> 
> ...


im sorry ti have hurt ir upset you enola and i have already said i was out of line with what i have said and have appolagized fr all my ruda and un-coaperative commens it was never directed to anybody as at the time i was being a pratt about it and i dont think it is on at the end of the day i wouldnt like it about me which is why i have said this not because im hiding with my tail between my legs as people have said before when i have appolagized

and in that time i did all the reserch i could and read through about 25 pages of info ((no over axagturation)) and got myself the mentor and then got personal experiences from the mentor as i did this tsking into account all the risk's and hear ache it can cause i decided that breeding could be good for my hogs as i wanted their good personalities to go to other peoples hoglets in hope they will enjoy them as much as i did and still do with my hoglets they will be going to homes that will provide a satisfying cage and knowladge from both me and the internet. 

like i have said im sorry... Thats all i can do


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Its takes courage to admit when u have been wrong and apologise :no1:

You could also apologise on the Forum this all kicked off on esp as you *have* had lots of support on there from lots of different people. 

A harder thing to do , but true apologies are never easy :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

dexnos said:


> Its takes courage to admit when u have been wrong and apologise :no1:
> 
> You could also apologise on the Forum this all kicked off on esp as you *have* had lots of support on there from lots of different people.
> 
> A harder thing to do , but true apologies are never easy :2thumb:


well i have said that i wont go on it and i will stick to it but would you pas the appologies on for me?! 

x


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

but you have been back!

I saw you on there the other day - you didnt post but you were certainly there!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

enola69 said:


> but you have been back!
> 
> I saw you on there the other day - you didnt post but you were certainly there!!!


yeah i know because i wanted to cheack my thread and other things ...


just because i was on the other day... i will not be going on again so why are you dragging the thread down again??

please from now on - if you have nothing nice to say then dont say anything at all :bash::bash:


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have not said anything out of line or nasty at all Quilson. 

I was just stating a fact!

All I have ever done on the forum is try to help fellow hog owners!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

enola69 said:


> I have not said anything out of line or nasty at all Quilson.
> 
> I was just stating a fact!
> 
> All I have ever done on the forum is try to help fellow hog owners!


ok.....


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

you really are a rude and disrespectful little wretch!! You pestered the living daylights out of numerous members on Pygmyhogs for days and days with your questions, asking us all the same thing and then setting us off against each others advice with 'someone said' or 'I was told'. We have all bitten our lip more times than I can remember when you have come out with immature or flippant comments, making allowances for your age and lack of experience with hogs, we have done nothing but offer help, support and advice and you have done nothing but ignore it. I was going to keep out of this one, putting it down to your typical lack of manners but you are now upsetting friends and VALUED members of the forum. You should take your own advice, as you seem incapable of taking anybody elses, and not say anything if you can't say something nice!!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

happyhogs said:


> you really are a rude and disrespectful little wretch!! You pestered the living daylights out of numerous members on Pygmyhogs for days and days with your questions, asking us all the same thing and then setting us off against each others advice with 'someone said' or 'I was told'. We have all bitten our lip more times than I can remember when you have come out with immature or flippant comments, making allowances for your age and lack of experience with hogs, we have done nothing but offer help, support and advice and you have done nothing but ignore it. I was going to keep out of this one, putting it down to your typical lack of manners but you are now upsetting friends and VALUED members of the forum. You should take your own advice, as you seem incapable of taking anybody elses, and not say anything if you can't say something nice!!!


:bash:

so what would the question i asked you all??

and who did i play each other of with ?

so what was this "immature flippant" comment ?

how did i ignore it ?

how am i upseting VALUED members of the forum i have appolagized theres nothing more i can do ?

no. i will not say nothing at all because im so called so rude yet how can you sit and critisize when you come out with a comment like that??

if i have done something wrong i will appolagize 

if somebody upsets me and i have an argument with them, i wont appolagize until the person (or persons) involved appolagize because that is the way i have always been and always will be.

if im such a rude person and all that, i would [email protected] members of behind their backs to other members or favourtize specific people to the extremes they will be the only ones i talk to or maybe evan single members out simply for the fact i dont like them for no specific reason but no i try to be fair and get along with everybody but i wont sit on the fence meanwhile people leave comments on my thread like the one above and others on differant threads

so come on if i was so rude to everybody how would i have freinds that enjoy my company and that like to have a good natter? Or how would i try to cheer people up when they are at their worst? 

sometimes i can be rude but that will not come from nothing it will all stem from something and if it is not the persons who i snap ats fault i will genuinly appolagize and allow them to decide to talk to me again or not ...


----------

